# Parasite Infection!? Odd fish poo too



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

*Tank Size:* 10 gallon
*
Water Parameters:* Ph 7.2, Ammonia 0, nitrates between 0-20ppm, temperature 79, hard GH 150ppm, looks like 0 nitrite. 
*
Water Changes:* 25% weekly (I also use an aqua clear 30 filter and have a good amount of aeration)
*
Feeding: * once or twice a day, but usually twice
*
Fish in the tank:* 4 long finned leopard danios, 2 mollies, 1 dwarf gourami

*Infected fish:* Seems like my Dwarf Gourami and Black Mollie may be. I just lost my red glowing danio (i think she ate herself to death when she got a hold of an algae wafer, she bloated got a single red spot and just died) 

*Symptoms of the infected fish:* Black mollie seems shy, gourami seems fine in disposition. However, the gourami had a long white poo string the other day which freaked me out and then the next day had a red lumpy, still in string form. The mollie had a white string that looked as if it consisted of a few white balls and then a longer white strand, then a white ball, all in a continuous string. The gourami seems to have a bit of trouble passing his poo as he swims around with it for a while before it leaves his body. 
*
Time the Symptoms occurred:* a day ago and today
*Age of the fish:* Gourami has been around about 2 weeks mollie got this week
*
Tank History:* Nothing wrong in the tank, it finished cycling right before i put in the gourami
*
Medications in Use:* Using parasite clear: tank buddies fizzing tabs. Just started last night when I was able to get to the pet store. 



ALSO! As another note and this may or may not be related but i just noticed these tiny clear things that look like they are hanging ALL over the walls of my tank. They are almost too tiny to see and are clear. They look like they are round with a little string holding them to the glass, when I tried to get them off using the edge of a net they were tough to remove and only got a few. What the heck are they?  :help:

Ive also included a picture of the tank and my gourami, although I was unable to get a picture of his poo.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hexamita is a common internal parasite of gouramis which causes these symptoms. It's very contagious. Metronidazole is an easy cure for it, and there are some medicated foods available which are made for this. Otherwise you can get the stuff by itself and mix it into the food, but the premade stuff works best for someone new to it.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks! The tabs are listed as effective against it too, and the fish seem to be doing better today, whatever it was seems to have cleared up!


----------

